# Looking for Indonesia Cigar blend?



## ferrydegiri (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi Puff Cigar members,

I am cigar producer and exporter from Indonesia. I am looking for cigar importer who have interest in Indonesia cigar blend. I offer branded cigar (my brands), and unbranded.

Hope can meet someone interesting on Indonesia cigar blend.:thumb::thumb:

CHEERS!
FERRY


----------



## ferrydegiri (Dec 3, 2009)

ferrydegiri said:


> Hi Puff Cigar members,
> 
> I am cigar producer and exporter from Indonesia. I am looking for cigar importer who have interest in Indonesia cigar blend. I offer branded cigar (my brands), and unbranded.
> 
> ...


layball:


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

I'd love to try a sample of your smokes.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i smoked a final blend cigar that had indonesian tobacco in it and really enjoyed it...


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Let us know if you need any taste-testers! Sign me up if you do! =D Good luck with your venture my friend, hope to see your products in the States soon!


----------



## ferrydegiri (Dec 3, 2009)

wrinklenuts said:


> I'd love to try a sample of your smokes.


HI Chris,
Sorry for late reply, just back from tobacco villages. Thank you for your interest in Indonesia cigars  Can you give me your email address?

Cheers!


----------



## ferrydegiri (Dec 3, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Let us know if you need any taste-testers! Sign me up if you do! =D Good luck with your venture my friend, hope to see your products in the States soon!


Hi Issac, thank you for your support! I hope can get business partner in states for cigar, so you can find my product in states :cowboyic9:Any advise? :smoke:


----------



## ferrydegiri (Dec 3, 2009)

shuckins said:


> i smoked a final blend cigar that had indonesian tobacco in it and really enjoyed it...


Hi Ron, glad to hear that! :dance: i hope can support you soon with retail store that sell my cigar, hope can find it soon.

Anyway, do you know "srintil tobacco"? This is the rarest indonesia tobacco in the world with F grade of nicotin (highest) I made a new cigar with "srintil" blended in filler. It is limited product and only produce 5000 sticks a year. Want to tyry it? Let me know your email address please


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

ferrydegiri said:


> Hi Ron, glad to hear that! :dance: i hope can support you soon with retail store that sell my cigar, hope can find it soon.
> 
> Anyway, do you know "srintil tobacco"? This is the rarest indonesia tobacco in the world with F grade of nicotin (highest) I made a new cigar with "srintil" blended in filler. It is limited product and only produce 5000 sticks a year. Want to tyry it? Let me know your email address please


sure,i always like to try new cigars. i'll pm you my email...

can't pm you for some reason.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

ferrydegiri said:


> Hi Issac, thank you for your support! I hope can get business partner in states for cigar, so you can find my product in states :cowboyic9:Any advise? :smoke:


Well, I personally don't know any tobacco importers. However I'm sure there are plenty of B&M's that you start accounts with, if not try to hit up the big boys like JR and CI or Famous. If you catch me in about 2 or 3 years from now I'll be in the Public Relations field =P. Naw, seriously though, maybe there are some guys here that could help you out.

Is Srintil tobacco used in Indonesian cigarettes (kretek or otherwise)?

Edit: Actually, you might want to grab as much contact info of tobacconists here in the states, and set up special events, where on the weekend or so, during their busiest hours, either personally attend the event, or send a representative to come talk about your product, entice customers with sales promotions, and maybe hand out free cigars. Raffles are sometimes popular at these types of events. Making sure your event is properly promoted at the location ahead of time ensures a good turn-out. People also love rolling-events, where you might bring one of your company's torcedors to attend and demonstrate their cigar rolling ability.

There was a guy from Costa Rican cigars (another new company) at a rolling event at one of our local B&M's this past weekend. From what I heard it was a good turnout.

Best of luck brother,
Isaac


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

He needs more posts for PM's, I believe. Frederiko, try putting your e-mail in your contact info or address on the "Edit Details" section of the User Control Panel.


----------



## ferrydegiri (Dec 3, 2009)

eyesack said:


> He needs more posts for PM's, I believe. Frederiko, try putting your e-mail in your contact info or address on the "Edit Details" section of the User Control Panel.


Thank you Issac for your advise, but i have added my skype,msn, and Yahoo messenger on my contact detail, all of them are "ON"


----------



## ferrydegiri (Dec 3, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Well, I personally don't know any tobacco importers. However I'm sure there are plenty of B&M's that you start accounts with, if not try to hit up the big boys like JR and CI or Famous. If you catch me in about 2 or 3 years from now I'll be in the Public Relations field =P. Naw, seriously though, maybe there are some guys here that could help you out.
> 
> Is Srintil tobacco used in Indonesian cigarettes (kretek or otherwise)?
> 
> ...


Hi Isaac,

haha, i prefer still have contacted with you next 2 or 3 years when you be a PR! hahaha. Anyway thank you very much for your advises Isaac.

Yes, srintil tobacco usually used for cigarettes. I tried to make little bit difference with other cigars and make a kiand of special blend it showed REAL INDONESIA TASTE.

Keep in contact BRO! Best regards from Indonesia!


----------



## ferrydegiri (Dec 3, 2009)

shuckins said:


> sure,i always like to try new cigars. i'll pm you my email...
> 
> can't pm you for some reason.


Hi Ron,

My msn, skype, n yahoo messenger is ON, you can choose one:smoke:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

ferrydegiri said:


> Hi Isaac,
> 
> haha, i prefer still have contacted with you next 2 or 3 years when you be a PR! hahaha. Anyway thank you very much for your advises Isaac.
> 
> ...


Haha nice man, I can't wait to see some of your cigars here in the states! Given Indonesia's wonderful (and rare) coffees along with other Sumatra tobaccos, who knows? Maybe you'll have the next big think to hit the IPCPR shows! Keep us updated and our mouths watering!


----------



## Benji Degiri (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Guys, introduce my self .. my name is Benyamin you can call me benji from indonesia , it nice to joint this forum

Cheers


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Haha hey Benji, are you affiliated with Freddy here? Welcome, either way, but if you're not, be sure to post up in the new puffers forum so everyone else can see! lol cool to now know 2 people from another hemisphere!


----------



## Benji Degiri (Dec 8, 2009)

Eyesack, yes I and Ferry affiliated, we would like to introduce new Indonesian Premium cigars


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Sweet! The more the merrier! Welcome to Puff you guys! I'm still kinda new here myself, but this is a great community, I think you'll find. =D


----------



## ferrydegiri (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi All,

I would like to send some free sample of cigars for Puff Cigar member, i need to have 1 delivery address, good and honest person who can distribute sample to other members. Any idea? :help:

Should i open a new thread for this?


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

How many people do you need, Freddy? I definitely want to help you, but I'm kind of short on cash since it's the holiday season, and shipping 10 or so packages will kill my wallet lol. However we COULD start a "pass" where we gather a list of the participants, and pass the box one-by-one... I'm sure that would take longer than you want though, and there's probably someone on here that would help you out. FYI it costs about 6 dollars to ship a small, flat-rate box in the US (what most of us use for shipping cigars).


----------



## ferrydegiri (Dec 3, 2009)

eyesack said:


> How many people do you need, Freddy? I definitely want to help you, but I'm kind of short on cash since it's the holiday season, and shipping 10 or so packages will kill my wallet lol. However we COULD start a "pass" where we gather a list of the participants, and pass the box one-by-one... I'm sure that would take longer than you want though, and there's probably someone on here that would help you out. FYI it costs about 6 dollars to ship a small, flat-rate box in the US (what most of us use for shipping cigars).


Thank you for your advise Isaac. Well, i will send around 10 sticks and hopefully can be distributed to members who love and want to try Indonesia cigar. Anyway, i have same problem with you Isaac, if i ship each cigar to every member to their address, it will cost me much, and my boss will kill me! lol :rotfl:. That's why i need 1 delivery address then distribute to other members near by. Any idea? layball:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I do believe the most cost-effective way to get your product around would be to do a pass. For example, you send them to me, I take one, send them to Shuckins, he takes one, Shuckins sends them to the next guy, he takes one, etc. etc. 

If you would like, I or another member with enough posts to start a thread in the "Cigars on the move" section of the forum, could probably easily gather 10 members to do a pass with. I hear ya about the economic situation man... I think it's world-wide =(. Let me know if you'd like me to do this, I'm always down to help promote a fellow entrepreneur. 

Cheers,
Isaac :tea:


----------



## ferrydegiri (Dec 3, 2009)

Sound's great Isaac, I like it. Please start the thread :smoke2:
I will send FREE 40 sticks of my cigars:
1. Srintil, 10 sticks. $25.00 per stick with teak tube
2. Galactico, 10 sticks. $5.00 per stick
3. Luna perfecta,10 sticks. $4.00 per stick
4. Tambo, 10 sticks. $3.20 per stick

I really appreciate for your help Isaac, thank you very much for your help and idea! It's wonderful getting great friendship in this forum, big smile from Indonesia.

Cheers


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, sounds great Freddy! As for the rules of the pass, I'm guessing you wanted 10 members to each try your full line of cigars? Or something different? I just want to know before I start the thread so we don't overbook the pass or anything. From the looks of the quantities of each stick, looks like you want 10 participants?

Other rules of the pass I was thinking of were:
-Participants must have 60 days of membership and positive trader-feedback
-Participants must post their detailed thoughts/opinions or a full review of the cigars within 45 days of receiving the package
-Other pass rules apply, like once you receive the package, don't take more than the specified amount, and make sure to send the box to the next guy ASAP

Let me know what you think, I didn't want to start the pass without getting all the details straightened out first! This should prove to be a lot of fun!

Cheers,
Isaac


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

I've been keeping tabs on this thread as Indonesian cigars sound unique. Your offer for the cigar pass is amazingly generous. I would definitely be in for doing this pass should it get started. I agree that everyone in it should put up some detailed reviews of the cigars afterwards. Give them a little visibility.

I wish I knew some contacts in the cigar industry to help you guys get started up. Nonetheless, good luck with getting some distribution in the States here.


----------



## ferrydegiri (Dec 3, 2009)

Isaac my Bro, the best way you think is the best, i will follow it since i am a new member here and don't know much about the rules etc of this community. Now i believe you are a good PR! No need to wait for next 2-3 years Bro! :rotfl:

Yes, i want 10 members to try my full product lines including SRINTIL as my best cigar. Every participants will get FREE 4 sticks cigars (SRINTIL, GALACTICO,LUNA PERFECTA, and TAMBO). I think it's fair enough for participants who give their time to try my cigar and helping to pass to other participats, what do you think Bro?

*I hope we can continue this great frienship in this great community to be a good business relationship in near future*.:amen:

Anyway, i would like to send poroduct catalog in PDF format by email to you, could you please to give me your email address?

Cheers!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Sounds great, Freddy! My e-mail address is: [email protected] (I used to own a car detailing business lol) What I think I'll do is when you give me the PDF, I'll print 10 copies of it and send it with the pass-box, that way the other participants can have some product info as well. I'll e-mail you my address and we can get this thing started, as I'm sure it will take the package a little while to get here from Indonesia.


----------



## ferrydegiri (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi Ryan,

Thank you for keep in touch in this thread! Yes you are right, every ones need to get detail of my cigars. I am opening every contact from every members here who wants to get my cigar catalog, just give me email address then i will send it by email.

In addition to get and find ways to enter USA market, I am hoping also to get some reviews and comments for my cigars from this forum member with giving free cigar sample. I believe that every reviews and comments can be my reference for product developing.

Anyway, here short detail of my cigars:

SRINTIL: 
Ring gauge: 42
Length: 5.5"
Packaging: 1 stick in teak wood tube
Taste: Medium to mild
Filler: Srintil (the rarest tobacco in the world), secret blend
Binder and Wrapper: Java Besuki

Galactico:
Ring gauge: 50
Length: 4.78"
Packaging: Personal wooden box/2 sticks
Regular wooden box/20 sticks
Taste: Medium to strong
Filler: Secret blend
Binder and Wrapper: Java Besuki

Luna Perfecta:
Ring gauge: 42
Length: 4.5"
Packaging: 1 stick in teak wood sliding box
Taste: Medium to strong
Filler: Secret blend
Binder and Wrapper: Java Besuki

Keep contact Bro! ipe:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey Freddy, I was just wondering what the name of your company is, so that I may include it in the Pass Sign-Up sheet? And thanks, I am trying my best to practice my PR skills at every opportunity. This sounds like a great experience for both of us. I will start the Pass sign up tonight. 

Thank you again, Mr. Frederiko and Mr. Benji!

Cheers,
Isaac :tea:


----------



## ferrydegiri (Dec 3, 2009)

Great Bro! I will send it directly to your email address. Thank you Isaac


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Hehe anything to help out a fellow Brother of the Leaf!


----------



## ferrydegiri (Dec 3, 2009)

Everything are great Isaac, i will send my company detail to your email directly


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Indonesian Cigar Pass Thread

I've started the thread guys, and the members who have shown interest have been signed up already. Mr. Freddy, when you have a chance, send me an e-mail and I'll give you my address so we can start the pass. Thank you so much again for your generosity and the opportunity to try your product!


----------



## ferrydegiri (Dec 3, 2009)

"Indonesian Cigar On The Move" :clap2:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/retail...ml#post2800739

Cheers!
Ferry


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey Ferry, haven't heard from you in a while, bro! How are things? I hope you are doing well. Just wanted to check to see where you've been!

*bump* to all Puffers seeking something new and different than the 100 different but the same Rocky Patel or Pepin products, buy some of this man's cigars!


----------

